# Good-by Dylan



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

So beautifully written. 
God Bless Dylan, what a special boy you are with very special friends. 
My heart goes out to you.


----------



## maizy's mom (Nov 21, 2012)

I have tears in my eyes, very well written. RIP Dylan


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Beautiful. Rest peacefully Dylan.
Carol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rem*

Rem

What you wrote about your Dylan is so beautiful-so touching!
I know that my Smooch and Snobear are keeping him company
at the Rainbow Bridge until we all get there!
When did Dylan die?


----------



## rem55555 (Apr 6, 2010)

Dylan was born in 1992 and died in December 2004. I remember that day very well. When I would go to work. I would drop Dylan off by my landlord's house. My landlord had a huge outside kennel for his dogs and a swimming pond for them. It was three o' clock in the afternoon and I was just about to leave from work and go pick up Dylan. I was going to get some cigarettes first, but then I thought no. I just could not wait to see Dylan. After having Dylan for over twelve years my love for him was just as strong as it ever was. When I got to my landlord's house and he told me Dylan was dead, I just lost it. Dylan's death affected me more than my three brother's death whom all of them died in their late twenties. It took me six month to get over Dylan's death. I was in denial for six months. I just could not believe he was gone.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I remember reading your story after I lost my Buddy, it is the most emotional story I've read on this forum, so honest, beautiful and painful at the same time. I cant imagine any one reading this and not crying. I am glad you brought it back for others who share this kind of pain to read. I know your Dylan is waiting with my Buddy and many others kept in our hearts forever. Peace to you!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

What a beautiful tribute to Dylan. I know that he had to be very special to you and still is to this day. Thank you for posting.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That is beautiful. I can't even think of words to tell you how touching your story was. Beautiful just beautiful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So beautiful, very hard to read through the tears though.

Dylan was a very special boy, I know he was truly loved and greatly missed.

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful tribute. I know that my Daisy is keeping Dylan company for you, he'll always be with you in spirit.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing Dylan's story with us..a beautiful tribute. Someday...Over the Rainbow....we'll all be reunited. Peace


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I read the first Dylan story, and now this. Beautifully written.


----------

